# Gas Can



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you have a new gas can? It sucks doesn't it, LOL. I have one and refuse to buy any more. Only reason I have one is I needed a small can for my chainsaw gas. I already had one old nozzle 5 gallon can but I just bought two more identical to what I already have for $4.00 each. Their dirty, I have to get them cleaned out and get the insides rinsed out with fresh gas. The painted one I am going to try to pressure wash to get the paint off as much as possible. If I cant then I will just paint over it making it red again.

Have patience and go to yard sales and auctions and you can still get the old nozzle cans. They are so much better than the EPA compliant new style. Who ever designed those new style nozzles are morons. You can get around this another way with this replacement nozzle spouts and adapters.
The Official Site for EZ-POUR® Universal Gas & Water Can Spout | SPOUTS

I have heard good things and bad things like they start leaking after awhile so maybe its a gamble depending on your cans model.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I have cut two EPA gas can nozzles and modified with a hose clamp and tubing. EPA needs to be reeled in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a few older 5 gallon plastic ones and a smaller for chain saw mix.

My primary cans are USGI, with a bunch of steel NATO cans, all these are filled, stabilized and set for storage.

They are part of the trailer load plan, should I ever BO, which is unlikely.

The plastic ones are in constant use, yes the moron who designed the new approved ones should have one, can and all shoved up his ass and lit.

September starts my fuel rotation cycle.

Try a powered fine wire brush to strip the paintif all else fails.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Google you tube--- fixing new gas cans by Double Survivalists


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://gasspouts.com/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You can get after market spouts like the good ones, Menards carries them.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

If you need 5 gal one look into these.
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Two-Handled-5-Gallon-Utility-Jug,1112.html
They have a 0 ring seal and 3/4npt hole in the cap. There plastic is twice as thick as a normal can. Im happy with mine.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@MaterielGeneral - I agree that the pour spout by the enlightened California's striving to create a utopia, is poorly designed.

I went with the Military Scepter 20L fuel containers, like this: Military 5 gallon SCEPTER FUEL CAN JERRY CAN , OIL DIESEL FUEL 20 liter humvee | eBay 
@Brettny - Had I know about $20 Two Handled 5 Gallon Utility Jug's, I'd probably gone with those. Thanks for the info.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just bought 2 of these. One at a time, mind you but I sure like them better that the plastic crap out there.

https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-UI-50-FS-Gasoline-Type-I-5-Gal/dp/B00GVJAXZQ


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Everybody's pissed about this. Here's another method to fix cans:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pouring two gallons of gas in the lawn mower use to be easy . Then the government was having a slow day and came up with a better way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you need cans for chainsaw/2-stroke mix save your metal coleman/white gas cans. Metal airtight and opaque.

I mix up 5-gal at a time with 100-LL AV gas then put it into the 1-gal coleman cans. Lasts for years mixed with oil. If you are careful you can pour the fuel without a funnel.

The best big cans are the old metal jerry cans.

I've a bunch of the nice metal 2-1/2 gal cans, large metal fill cap with a vent, but all the rubber spouts are rotted off.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I store my fuel in several 5 gallon plastic military jerry cans. They can be hard to find and are pricey, but indestructible and they work.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's the best Idea, I've found using tubeless valve stems take the core out and just use the caps when not using. I've done two cans and it works great. PS, you don't need that fancy stem tool if you don't have one, a pair of channel locks works just fine.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Here's the best Idea, I've found using tubeless valve stems take the core out and just use the caps when not using. I've done two cans and it works great. PS, you don't need that fancy stem tool if you don't have one, a pair of channel locks works just fine.


I like this. Its a pretty good idea.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @MaterielGeneral - I agree that the pour spout by the enlightened California's striving to create a utopia, is poorly designed.
> 
> I went with the Military Scepter 20L fuel containers, like this: Military 5 gallon SCEPTER FUEL CAN JERRY CAN , OIL DIESEL FUEL 20 liter humvee | eBay
> @Brettny - Had I know about $20 Two Handled 5 Gallon Utility Jug's, I'd probably gone with those. Thanks for the info.


Yeah, I have 4 of the Army cans. I keep my ethanol free fuel in them. My donkey d*ck leaks though. I replaced the O ring on the bottom, is there another O ring? I don't know if anything fell off during our move last year.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I have 4 plastic blitz cans with the two handles and put the valvd stem on them like that youtube video. The problem is they let so much air in the vent by the nozzle leaks gas out. Yes its faster but still leaks. Guess i could just drag around a funnel.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought the same can in the pictures except it was the blue color for Kerosene Friday at a garage sale for $3.00. After I wiped it down it looked almost brand new.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yeah, I have 4 of the Army cans. My donkey d*ck leaks though. I replaced the O ring on the bottom, is there another O ring?


 @MaterielGeneral There is an Viton O ring in the pour spout: SCEPTER O-RING GASKET Fuel Can Spout ~ Genuine Viton ~ NEW | eBay

And there is also a Viton gasket that go into the fuel Cap:
Viton Gasket - 2 PACK - Aftermarket - for Your Scepter MFC Military Fuel Can | eBay


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @MaterielGeneral There is an Viton O ring in the pour spout: SCEPTER O-RING GASKET Fuel Can Spout ~ Genuine Viton ~ NEW | eBay
> 
> And there is also a Viton gasket that go into the fuel Cap:
> Viton Gasket - 2 PACK - Aftermarket - for Your Scepter MFC Military Fuel Can | eBay


Yeah I already replaced that skinny O ring. So I don't know. There isn't any cracks in the spout. It's pretty close to being new.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Pouring two gallons of gas in the lawn mower use to be easy . Then the government was having a slow day and came up with a better way.


Thankfully, the gubbamint hasn't gotten around to designing racehorses yet. If they do, we'll be racing duck-billed platypus'.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @MaterielGeneral There is an Viton O ring in the pour spout: SCEPTER O-RING GASKET Fuel Can Spout ~ Genuine Viton ~ NEW | eBay
> 
> And there is also a Viton gasket that go into the fuel Cap:
> Viton Gasket - 2 PACK - Aftermarket - for Your Scepter MFC Military Fuel Can | eBay


Can you take a close up picture (s) of your spout? Are there any other rings or seals? I only had that one and I replaced it due to rot. I didn't see any other ones.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> @MaterielGeneral There is an Viton O ring in the pour spout: SCEPTER O-RING GASKET Fuel Can Spout ~ Genuine Viton ~ NEW | eBay
> 
> And there is also a Viton gasket that go into the fuel Cap:
> Viton Gasket - 2 PACK - Aftermarket - for Your Scepter MFC Military Fuel Can | eBay


I have 6 Scepter military plastic jerry cans ..... but OUCH! 24 bucks for a single gasket?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a problem. The red can and you can see it in the picture there is a scuff on the upper left side of the picture. Well its actually a small hole inside of the scuff. What do you think would be a good way to fix it, weld it, patch it? I thought about hot glue or melting some plastic from something onto it and I also thought about cleaning the surface very well and just duct taping it with something like Guerrilla tape.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I have a problem. The red can and you can see it in the picture there is a scuff on the upper left side of the picture. Well its actually a small hole inside of the scuff. What do you think would be a good way to fix it, weld it, patch it? I thought about hot glue or melting some plastic from something onto it and I also thought about cleaning the surface very well and just duct taping it with something like Guerrilla tape.


Soldering iron and push some melted plastic over it. Try it on Something else first. I have fixed cracked atv plastics with a torch and a piece of round stock.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Several years ago, I purchased my first two 20L cans from JAGMTE. I was gobsmacked that he charges your first born per can, but there's more where they came from.
I wanted to find something better than the Eden'istic' containers & spouts the CAB wants us all to be resigned to, and that would last for decades. Since then I have picked up others along the way.



MaterielGeneral said:


> Can you take a close up picture (s) of your spout? Are there any other rings or seals? I only had that one and I replaced it due to rot. I didn't see any other ones.


 @MaterielGeneral - Here is a close up of my spout. It only has the single O ring.









My cans will drip slightly when beginning pouring. The way to combat this is to tighten the spouts down well. To do this I use a specialized wrench and I no longer drip.









I have a couple and I don't recall where I got them.
JAGMTE charges a leg for them:
MFC Cap Wrench ***for your Scepter MFC 10L & 20L Military Fuel Gas Cans | eBay

Hope that helps.



A Watchman said:


> ..... but OUCH! 24 bucks for a single gasket?


Nope that's for two! All joking aside, I agree that it's scandalous


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Brettny said:


> Soldering iron and push some melted plastic over it. Try it on Something else first. I have fixed cracked atv plastics with a torch and a piece of round stock.


Round stock? Where do you get that? I was having an idea of taking one of my son's old green army men and making him sacrifice for the greater good with Assistance from a propane torch.

It really sucked, besides the can being dirty it looked to be in really good shape.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SierraGhost said:


> My cans will drip slightly when beginning pouring. The way to combat this is to tighten the spouts down well. To do this I use a specialized wrench and I no longer drip.


Ok, I'll try getting it tighter and see what it does. Maybe I'll try a big adjustable wrench or one of my oil filter wrenches (strap) and see what it does. If it continues to suck then I'll eBay it. I love the can's but I guess I will have to use a large funnel.

What about the metal donkey d*cks? Those are for metal and plastic can's aren't they? I also have a newer metal DD and when I tried that it leaked also. It is the type you insert and then flip down to secure.

With all the years of service in the Army I never really messed around with fuel cans. The different positions that I worked in didn't need a small fuel can.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

